# wobble broaching tool



## lockie (Oct 6, 2012)

sorry been busy making a wobble broaching tool,have had no free time,if you know of this tool,you will know that in makes square hex or any shape hole the cutter is.
if your never heard of this tool,goggle wobble broaching tool,you will be amased how it works.    
also working on exhaust pipe bender machine,have a new project with my son putting a v8 into a 4cylinder toyota hilux.


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 6, 2012)

Got any pictures of the tool or better still, a video ?


----------



## lockie (Oct 6, 2012)

hi herbie,
sorry no pictures or vid,as i am just learning this new thing called a computer,daughter is helping so will be able to send photos soon i hope.
what i did was watched u tube of all home made tool and took a little from each and made my one.
first try was 8mm hex hole in aluminum,worked great then mild steel,also great.
going to keep increasing size to find the limit of this tool,my guess it will be around 12 to 14 mm,now working on an external broaching tool for small splines on shafts
regards lockie p.s. if i can help you just ask


----------



## ELM6061 (Oct 6, 2012)

G'day Lockie, I have watched videos of these wobble tools and it is simply ingenious how they work.

I would be very interested to see and here how you went about making the wobble tool.
It would also be good to see how you go about making the broach, though I would only imagine you would need a fairly powerful press to use one.

Eddie


----------



## lockie (Oct 7, 2012)

hi eddie,
all my broaching will be done in my lathe 900mm between centres.
the outside broaching cutter will be made with the internal broaching tool then hardened,i made a indexing holder to grind my hex cutter. 
if your got the time and no money its surprising what you can come up with.
but i got to stay away from U tube as it keeps giving me more ideas,my head is full of things i want to make.
the most important part of the tool is the 1degree off set,that creates the cutting action,and the prep work drilling the pilot hole for the cutter to begin the broaching. i spent weeks searching all info before starting making my tool.
i spent around 40 hours making it as i had to make jigs and things.
cost all up around $100.oo including 600mm round 1/2h.s.s. rod for cutters, that was the hardest to get and the most expensive, not many carry round hss,regards lockie


----------



## MuellerNick (Oct 7, 2012)

If you search for "rotary broaching" at YT or Google, you'll find a lot.


Nick


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 7, 2012)

If you do a search for "rotary broach" on this forum, HMEM, you will get about  3 pages of hits from people who have built their own rotary broaching tools.  Quite a few drawings of their work. I have also built one that is not shown on HMEM.

Here are links to a couple of the threads that the search will return.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/building-ken-i-rotary-broaching-tool-16807/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f12/rotary-broach-tool-design-14076/

Gail in NM


----------



## Ken I (Oct 8, 2012)

You will find the plans I posted on page 4 of the downloads section.

Ken
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/rotary-broaching-tool-241.html


----------



## lockie (Oct 8, 2012)

hi to all who replied about broaching tool,all the links to making your own tool are a great help,but for me a picture is worth a thousand words,i study the pictures work out how i can make it with what machinery i have and most of all my own ability. i have no engineering training,only what i have learnt and by lots of failures,and have been shown by others how to do somethings. 
i guess what iam trying to say is no matter what way you choose to make something,have a go and learn by your mistakes,at least you tried,so many say i could make that ,but never do.
kens videos on broaching tool are very helpful and interesting,thanks to you Ken i now have a broaching tool,regards lockie


----------



## awake (Mar 8, 2021)

Sorry to revive this necro-thread ... but I have not been able to access any of the threads/plans/videos linked above. Do old threads eventually disappear? Or is there a way to find these? I find myself in need of a rotary broach, and thought I'd see what others have done before re-inventing the wheel ...


----------



## fcheslop (Mar 8, 2021)

I've been mulling this one over recently





						Compact Rotary Broach - hemingwaykits.com
					

Unique projects for the small workshop owner. Please browse our Toolroom and Engine Bay for our latest project kits.



					www.hemingwaykits.com


----------



## Ken I (Mar 8, 2021)

Awake, Try this link
https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/rotary-broaching-tool.29474/
You will find a zip file with drawings etc.
Now advanced to page 6 - don't see why that should screw up the address ?
Regards, Ken


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 8, 2021)

I bought a kit in the last few days from Hemingwaykits in the UK

Regatds

Norman


----------



## awake (Mar 8, 2021)

Ken, many thanks. That took me to a "thread" with a single post in it - and the post had a link to your WOBBLER plans in .zip format. Just what I need! I like your design, and probably will do a slight variation on it to suit the materials I have on hand.


----------



## Ken I (Mar 9, 2021)

Awake, Here's a link to an informative thread.
Building KEN I Rotary broaching tool
and
Rotary Broach Tool Design
Regards, Ken


----------



## davidyat (Mar 9, 2021)

I often make a rectangular openings in metal plates using progressively smaller end mills. You still end up with rounded corners. Can a square wobbling rotary broach be used to square off these corners?
Grasshopper


----------



## awake (Mar 9, 2021)

Ken I said:


> Awake, Here's a link to an informative thread.
> Building KEN I Rotary broaching tool
> and
> Rotary Broach Tool Design
> Regards, Ken



Many thanks! I am working up a variation of your design, based on the materials I have on hand. Stay tuned ...


----------



## Alec Ryals (Mar 10, 2021)

fcheslop said:


> I've been mulling this one over recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello,
 I can't find these boring bars? any thoughts 
Thank You
Alec


----------



## awake (Mar 11, 2021)

Alec, I am not sure what boring bars you are referring to. (I confess I haven't watched more than just a few seconds here and there of the video, so perhaps something in the video?)


----------

